

Circus, Nginx and Websockets - nathancahill
http://nathancahill.github.com/circus/

======
zrail
Are you aware of adapters for other WSGI-like bindings for Circus? I might be
interested in trying it out if I could run, e.g., Rack or Plack applications
on it. A general adapter that could bind to Circus' FD and forward to a random
port and manage a child process would probably work just as well.

~~~
nathancahill
Circus is just the process and socket manager. You can bind anything to
Circus' FD. The WSGI bindings I used are through Chaussette, which, as far as
Circus is concerned, is just a process bound to a socket.

~~~
zrail
Oh, I see. I wonder how hard it would be to make Circus open feed a port
instead of an FD. That would make it easy to work with existing process
servers that don't know how to bind to an FD.

